# Problème boot gentoo systemd

## vinz94f

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à booter avec systemd en mettant init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

Message d'erreur :

The filesystem mounted at /dev/mapper/lvm-root not appear to be valid

Can't mount /newroot in /etc/fstab

Avec la même config, aucun probleme pour démarrer avec openrc en ne mettant pas le paramètre init dans grub.cfg.

Noyau compilé avec genkernel avec support openrc et systemd et usr séparé.

Quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce problème?

----------

## sebB

Tu utilise genkernel ou genkernel-next?

De mémoire systemd, lvm, ça foire avec genkernel d'ou utilisation de genkernel-next

Ensuite tu génère ton image, n'oublie pas de monter /boot avant

 *Quote:*   

> genkernel --udev --lvm --install initramfs

 

Tu remplace init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd  par

 *Quote:*   

> real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

 

Puis un coup de

 *Quote:*   

> grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

 

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu ajouté le support pour LVM dans ton initrd ?

----------

## vinz94f

Merci pour vos réponses.

Oui le lvm fonctionne bien, car dans busybox on peut monter sans problème des partitions lvm.

Il doit y avoir un problème d'initialisation avec genkernel/systemd/lvm.

Je vais essayer avec genkernel-next.

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## vinz94f

Merci à tous.

Avec genkernel-next aucun problème.

Tout démarre à merveille.

----------

